# 03 Ranger with Solectria AC55 and LiFePo4



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

I started backward and did the battery pack first, to be able to charge and balance the batteries.
The batteries will be located in the truck bed.
And now some pictures, because a picture it’s worth a thousand words.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Clutchless adapter


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

The Ranger ODO it's showing 247000 Miles and the automatic transmission it's bad.

I got a manual transmission from Craigslist.

Today i finished another phase of my project : The engine and transmission are out 

I left the AC system in place, my intentions are to run it from a separate 3HP 3 Phase industrial motor.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Next big step will be to find a way to mount the AC55.


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like a good start to the project! I am still in the lurking stages, have been for a couple years. I have an idea to do a similar pickup. What kind of range are you looking to get?


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

It looks like your hold down straps are covering the battery vent holes. Not sure if that's a good idea.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

few2many said:


> Looks like a good start to the project! I am still in the lurking stages, have been for a couple years. I have an idea to do a similar pickup. What kind of range are you looking to get?


I hope to get 100 miles of city driving, but my daily need it's 20 miles. It has regeneration too.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

dladd said:


> It looks like your hold down straps are covering the battery vent holes. Not sure if that's a good idea.


Your observation it's pertinent, but you have to consider that they are not making a sealed contact and gas or liquid will have enough room to get out ( hopefully it won't be necessary )


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

few2many said:


> Looks like a good start to the project! I am still in the lurking stages, have been for a couple years.


I always wanted an electric car ( I use to be an electrician back in Europe and a hobby electronics, ham radio too )

I discovered this website about 5 or 6 years ago and i realise that I can fulfill my dream.

I started buying parts about 2 years ago, but only on the beginning of this year i started actually to work on this project. I don't have to much time to work on it and welding those battery racks took me a lot of time.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, that is a lot of batteries. 

Looks good so far.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

A little progress :


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

The bad news : the original drive shaft ( for the automatic transmission ) is to short for the manual transmission.
The good news : i find a used one out of a 2006 Ranger.
The bad news : an extra $110 unscheduled investment.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

The battery pack it's installed :


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

More "goodies" :


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

I am far from finishing the project ,but i couldn't help not to try a test drive. To do so I temporarily installed the controller and run some wires.

The 1st start was in 2nd gear and the 2nd start was in 4th gear( which is suppose to be like a direct drive )

Test drive:


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome progress!


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

More awesome then progress.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Very cool. I wish I was at that stage.

What is the deal with the J1772 plug? Where did you get that one and how are you going to wire it in? Will you be able to use public charging stations?


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Caps18 said:


> Very cool. I wish I was at that stage.
> 
> What is the deal with the J1772 plug? Where did you get that one and how are you going to wire it in? Will you be able to use public charging stations?


 From eBay : $110 for the inlet ( 1' cord @ 75A ) and $125+$10 for the plug (15' cord @ 40A ) I considered that it was a good deal .

I don't know of any public charging stations in Cleveland, Ohio, maybe in the future. 

I just like the look of it.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Slow, but progress :


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

Did you have an ammeter on there? I'd be keen to know how much current it pulls, and what the car weighs after conversion.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

sabahtom said:


> Did you have an ammeter on there? I'd be keen to know how much current it pulls, and what the car weighs after conversion.


The current was under 100A as measured by the BMS , I forgot to get a reading with my clamp on meter, if the < 100A was real , that would be only 1C for city speeds and my batteries should be very happy. 
The AC55 is rated for a continuous power of 34KW and a peak of 78KW (@312VDC).
34000W / 320V = 106.25A so it's appear that the <100A reading was correct.

I did weighted the car before the conversion, and after I finish and all the components are installed I would get the weight again.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

1/2 26" X 26" aluminum = $140


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

The aluminum plate is drilled and bolted, now i can plan the parts arrangement :


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

The electric power steering pump have to be installed next :


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

After finishing mounting the PS pump, i would need a custom PS line. I read a while ago that NAPA it's making PS lines, I hope is true.


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

You don't need the expensive crimp fittings that have to be crimped by a large press crimp. They have very effective DIY fittings now.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Do you have a link ?
I am very " pro DIY "

Thank You.


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

I've used some at work, not many. Also,my buddy owns a hydraulic hose shop. Google diy hydraulic hose fittings. They were also featured on an episode of Extreme 4x4.
Looks like this. One threads over the hose, reverse thread. The other, you dip in oil and thread in. I beleive they are called Field attachable.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

not2many Tanks


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

I may be able to use an OEM ( new, the one i have is too rusty ) Steering Line like this :








and a proper fitting(this is what someone else used: " Pegasus parts (www.pegasusautoracing.com) #3276-005 Male 16 x 1.5mm Metric Concave Seat to -6AN Male, Steel. Of course also a 16mm crush washer. ") i have to check what kind of fitting is the original 03 Ford Ranger steering line pump end and find the proper adapter.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Just did a little research, it seems to be a 16mm, same like the mr2 pump, that will be wonderful. I wasn't able to dismount the pump end of the line due to rust so i just cut it of when i take it out, it seems like i would have to try harder ( torch it probably ) to dismount it, in order to check the fit.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

TEV said:


> Just did a little research, it seems to be a 16mm, same like the mr2 pump, that will be wonderful. I wasn't able to dismount the pump end of the line due to rust so i just cut it of when i take it out, it seems like i would have to try harder ( torch it probably ) to dismount it, in order to check the fit.


it is indeed M16X1.5 








but the mr2 pump fitting is not deep enough









this is the original pump fitting


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

I all most finished the PS pump mounting today, just have to drill 2 more holes to secure it.


----------



## flyn_brian (Oct 21, 2012)

Very interesting. Right now I'm in the stages of lurking on the forums and reading as much as I can. I plan on eventually pulling the trigger and doing an ev. Currently I have a couple of 3 phase motors that I picked out of the dumpster at work. The guys I work with are quick to throw out a motor without ohming it out or checking it with a meggar. I have yet to check them, but if they don't ohm out right, then I have some good magnet wire to sell at the scrap yard. Which in turn goes with my plan for out of the dumpster an into an ev. I also have a 94 Saturn SL1 which I think would be a good canidate for an electric conversion. I also have a VFD that I plan on modifying to work with higher hp motors. The one thing I don't have yet is batteries. I would like to go the lithium route if at all possible. Could you share with us the source of where you got you batteries?


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

flyn_brian said:


> Very interesting. Right now I'm in the stages of lurking on the forums and reading as much as I can. I plan on eventually pulling the trigger and doing an ev. Currently I have a couple of 3 phase motors that I picked out of the dumpster at work. The guys I work with are quick to throw out a motor without ohming it out or checking it with a meggar. I have yet to check them, but if they don't ohm out right, then I have some good magnet wire to sell at the scrap yard. Which in turn goes with my plan for out of the dumpster an into an ev. I also have a 94 Saturn SL1 which I think would be a good canidate for an electric conversion. I also have a VFD that I plan on modifying to work with higher hp motors. The one thing I don't have yet is batteries. I would like to go the lithium route if at all possible. Could you share with us the source of where you got you batteries?


 http://www.calibpower.com/Product.aspx

They shipped the same day I wire transferred the money.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

I tested my MR2 steering pump, luckily no leaks. This ia a video of the Amps measuring, the voltage of the battery was 12.2V

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlTxX9Ed2sI&list=UL


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

TEV said:


> I tested my MR2 steering pump, luckily no leaks. This ia a video of the Amps measuring, the voltage of the battery was 12.2V
> 
> Nice job with the mounting. Can you let me know, where did you buy the MR2 pump and how much? There are a few used ones in the UK but these look like a good deal for me, since there is not a single MR2 in my town, and I'm sure getting and spare seals or vanes for a pump would cost a lot here.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22116064536...ries&cmd=ViewItem&hash=item337e33a2f1&vxp=mtr


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

sabahtom said:


> TEV said:
> 
> 
> > I tested my MR2 steering pump, luckily no leaks. This ia a video of the Amps measuring, the voltage of the battery was 12.2V
> ...


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

sabahtom said:


> TEV said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.com/itm/22116064536...ries&cmd=ViewItem&hash=item337e33a2f1&vxp=mtr
> ...


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

more pictures with the PS pump installation


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

The AC55 is finally installed


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

My vacuum pump arrived


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

The controller is in too:


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Sorry, no pictures.
But work is in progress.
I am working on wiring the EV components and integrating them with the original wiring. I may be able to test my water heater today , I hope to have it ready to be daily driven by this weekend.
Friday I did another "drive test"  : 6 EV miles , I got it up to 39 mph on a 35 mph street. I love it  .


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

The water heater is working. Very nice and fast heat.

This is the water heater : http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...3-heaters-ebay-81229p4.html?highlight=heaters


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

76 EV miles !!!!!! 

Got it to $65MPH ( on a 60MPH zone).

Also I installed an air lift kit and the back is now at a normal level.

I have to finish the wiring and the display.

Originally in the truck was an automatic transmission and now I have a problem because with the manual transmission I have now, the speedometer is showing a value 1.5 higher than the actual speed ( when is at 40MPH it's showing 60MPH ). 

Anyone know if the ECU can be reprogrammed to fix this ? Or if Iget a manual transmission ECU will be enough just to swap them ?

From my tests , range is 60 miles @ 20% SOC (DOD80%) with the 4KW heater blasting heat ( it's wired on all the time  )


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

TEV said:


> 76 EV miles !!!!!!
> Originally in the truck was an automatic transmission and now I have a problem because with the manual transmission I have now, the speedometer is showing a value 1.5 higher than the actual speed ( when is at 40MPH it's showing 60MPH ).
> 
> Anyone know if the ECU can be reprogrammed to fix this ? Or if Iget a manual transmission ECU will be enough just to swap them ?


YEP you can reprogram the ECU really easily if you have access to an appropriate OBD2 scanner. Fast way is a ratio of old VSR "clicks" to desired, or find the Ford mileage "clicks" per mile chart for your tire size and differential. Worst case: speed shops have a tire size module that installs inline. I am at a loss as to why the required change unless you used a trans from a vehicle before 1990 in which case you need a new output shaft drive gear. ($20 USD at speed shops)


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

piotrsko said:


> YEP you can reprogram the ECU really easily if you have access to an appropriate OBD2 scanner. Fast way is a ratio of old VSR "clicks" to desired, or find the Ford mileage "clicks" per mile chart for your tire size and differential. Worst case: speed shops have a tire size module that installs inline. I am at a loss as to why the required change unless you used a trans from a vehicle before 1990 in which case you need a new output shaft drive gear. ($20 USD at speed shops)


Actually the manual transmission is from the same year truck (2003). 
I have an OBD II scanner (OT-680CAN) but I don't believe it can write, just read from ECU.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

OK THEN: SOME scanners have a provision for tire size changes, usually says so on the box. 

I am not really conversant in 3rd Gen Rangers. So do you have a cable from the trans going to the back of the speedo? If not you are going to need to find a tire shop or Ferd dealer to re cal the ECU.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

piotrsko said:


> OK THEN: SOME scanners have a provision for tire size changes, usually says so on the box.
> 
> I am not really conversant in 3rd Gen Rangers. So do you have a cable from the trans going to the back of the speedo? If not you are going to need to find a tire shop or Ferd dealer to re cal the ECU.


one cable from OSS to the computer and another from computer to speedometer (i have the diagram)

probably i need something like this : http://www.summitracing.com/parts/cin-sn74


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Last Saturday i installed an air lift kit, i was lucky to get a 48F day, after that in the next days the temperatures got as low as 8F.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Finally i installed (mechanically) the charger. Didn't wire it (also not done with the wiring under the hood) but at least i don't have to move it in and out every day.

195 EV miles, as soon as i get the time and the help, i would make a video.


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

Great Setup!
Just worndering if you use an encoder on the motor shaft? I find that sometimes I need to release the throttle on mine for the engine to rev. Also sometimes after braking hard or after a cut out the motor looses sync and I need to be nearly stopped to catch again. 
Did you ever experienced any issues like this?

Regards


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

cts_casemod said:


> Great Setup!
> Just worndering if you use an encoder on the motor shaft? I find that sometimes I need to release the throttle on mine for the engine to rev. Also sometimes after braking hard or after a cut out the motor looses sync and I need to be nearly stopped to catch again.
> Did you ever experienced any issues like this?
> 
> Regards


My motor and controller are made by Solectria (Azure Dynamics) for electric cars.

Just search for Solectria UMOC440 and AC55 and you will find the specifications.

And yes, the motor have an encoder (speed sensor).


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

TEV said:


> My motor and controller are made by Solectria (Azure Dynamics) for electric cars.
> 
> Just search for Solectria UMOC440 and AC55 and you will find the specifications.
> 
> And yes, the motor have an encoder (speed sensor).


Thanks,
Thats something I need to take a look. Just waiting for the replacement IGBT for the other unit. If the same happens its time to get an encoder.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

Great build.

I was just admiring your battery box. What are you using for your main battery hold down's along the top? It looks like it's some sort of insulated metal bar but I can't tell from the pictures. 

I have a similiarly designed battery box but have yet to find a good hold down arrangement, your set-up looks pretty good.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Yukon_Shane said:


> Great build.
> 
> I was just admiring your battery box. What are you using for your main battery hold down's along the top? It looks like it's some sort of insulated metal bar but I can't tell from the pictures.
> 
> I have a similiarly designed battery box but have yet to find a good hold down arrangement, your set-up looks pretty good.


It's just galvanized 3/4 flat steel from Home Depot covered in 3/4 Shrink tube from Harbor Freight.
But I didn't like how I was able to lift it from the cells in the middle, and I "fix it"  with that tape with is clear tape with fiberglass insert.

So unless you are installing more shorter pieces I am not recommending this approach unless you use some tape like I did, which isn't going to work if you have a big battery box (more than 2 rows of batteries)


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

TEV said:


> Now it is "official"


Lol, I wont dare doing the same here in London 
Too dangerous


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Now it is "official"  :


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

cts_casemod said:


> Lol, I wont dare doing the same here in London
> Too dangerous


not if you also get some "Dangerous" and "High Voltage" stickers


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

TEV said:


> not if you also get some "Dangerous" and "High Voltage" stickers


Yeah I have to fill the boot and under the bonnet with them!


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Highway drive test. 64Mph on a 60Mph speed zone.
Sorry but i was unable to focus on the GPS speedometer, and dash speedometer shows 1.5 more than actual speed due to replacing the original automatic transmission with a manual one.

Edit: The GPS has a "caution" warning, when (accidentally) driving 5 miles over the speed limit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkzwwO4LVPE


----------



## Sparrow159 (Mar 30, 2010)

I would like to know more about the install and results of the Lithiumate Lite? I might buy one and would like to hear what your experience has been.

Thanks,


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Sparrow159 said:


> I would like to know more about the install and results of the Lithiumate Lite? I might buy one and would like to hear what your experience has been.
> 
> Thanks,


All the informations, videos of installing and a very comprehensive manual(you don't get a hard copy of the manual, but is available online, and is very good) are available online http://elithion.com/lithiumate_lite.php 

I apologize but I am writing on my cellphone and English is not my first language and for this reason I can't write a dissertation about the subject.

What I can tell you is that I am very happy with it, and a year ago when I researched BMS I consider it the best and the most advanced system. I didn't researched from then so I don't know if any new system appeared.

Warning 1: make sure you buy enough cell boards with your order (don't change the cell number later) and get a lot of extra cell boards. If you buy extra cell boards later they will charge you an insane price. I know this from personal experience.

Warning 2: make sure you read the manual, and keep reading, until you understand how the system works, all the information is there. Don't even think about starting the installation until you are very sure about your knowledge, failing to do that will be very expensive  .

You will have to buy it from a reseller but be aware that Elithion is offering free support to all the customers so take advantage of that.

I hope this is what you needed to know, and if can help you with anything else will be my pleasure unless you will ask questions covered in the manual  .


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I'll second that but add a bit more. After you read it 4 or 5 times or until you think you know it then you need to read it again and when your actually ready to install them be sure you read it a couple more times and have the manual open with you when you do install them and be sure you have them connected correctly. Be sure your battery pack is REALLY ready to install the BMS boards before you start. One screwup and you loose a board. They do not have reverse polarity protection. I think they should but since they don't be very very very careful. They blow with the greatest of ease. 

Pete 

Yes, take advantage of his help if you do use a BMS. I don't use them.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

TEV,

Love your video run. Sounds good and that verbal caution is just great. Let us all know when you figure out your distance at 80%

Pete


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

onegreenev said:


> TEV,
> 
> Love your video run. Sounds good and that verbal caution is just great. Let us all know when you figure out your distance at 80%
> 
> Pete


Thanks, I have another video on a 70Mph zone on Ohio Turnpike, but I can't make it public .


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Going faster


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Did 85 in a 55 testing my Ghia a few years ago.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

500 EV miles  , everything looking good.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

onegreenev said:


> Did 85 in a 55 testing my Ghia a few years ago.


Nice, Congratulations.


----------



## Wolfswagen (Jul 2, 2012)

TEV said:


> 500 EV miles  , everything looking good.


That's outstanding! Maybe I'll see you out on the road soon. Let me know if you'd like to look for a fender or other parts at the junkyard soon.

Robert


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Wolfswagen said:


> That's outstanding! Maybe I'll see you out on the road soon. Let me know if you'd like to look for a fender or other parts at the junkyard soon.
> 
> Robert


Yes, If is on a weekend and with decent temperatures  .


----------



## johnsiddle (Jun 22, 2011)

TEV said:


> Clutchless adapter


Yours is posher than mine.
Looks good.
John


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank You .


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Did a 55 miles round trip today on highway at 60Mph.

Didn't use the headlights or the heater.

After, the SOC was 31, I have 100Ah cells, that means 69A*320V = 22080W

22080W / 55miles = 400 w/miles

The pack is 32000W, so I can use 25600W for a DOD of 80%(SOC 20%)

25600W/400W/mile = 64 miles

In conclusion (if I got my math right ) I have a 65 miles range @ 60Mph.

When I will get the chance I will do a range test at city speed.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Excellent news. Glad to hear it is all going well.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats. You are getting the same performance I get on the flatlands. Now you need to clean up the aerodynamics for the highway driving and report back.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

piotrsko said:


> Congrats. You are getting the same performance I get on the flatlands. Now you need to clean up the aerodynamics for the highway driving and report back.


Thank You, but my driving needs are 90% at city speeds, so I am not planning to waist any time or money on "aerodynamics", also I want it to look as normal as possible  .


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi there,

Congrats for your build, quite impressive work and nicelly done.
Are those 400Wh/m from the socket? If so seems just about right for your car, maybe you can get a bit better mileage on town or by using higher revs on the motor. That works quite nicely with mine, but I can only rev to 3200, controller limit.

I also got a cheap power meter from china, you can see on my thread, it is actually quite usefull to see how much you're using at any time, I need to install that on the front.

Its software programmable.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

cts_casemod said:


> Are those 400Wh/m from the socket?


No, it's from battery, using the Amps as measured by the BMS (Elithion Lite).


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Proudly reporting 1000 EV miles.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

TEV said:


> Originally in the truck was an automatic transmission and now I have a problem because with the manual transmission I have now, the speedometer is showing a value 1.5 higher than the actual speed ( when is at 40MPH it's showing 60MPH )


I fixed my speedometer problem using this device http://www.dakotadigital.com/index.cfm/page/ptype=product/product_id=126/

1500 EV miles 

I hope to get the time to work on the A/C system.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Yesterday I called the Echeck main office and scheduled an appointment for today at a near by echeck station, the car was inspected and i got a " Permanent Extempt" from echeck. It was a very easy process .


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

2600 all electric miles .


----------



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

TEV said:


> Yesterday I called the Echeck main office and scheduled an appointment for today at a near by echeck station, the car was inspected and i got a " Permanent Extempt" from echeck. It was a very easy process .


You're talking Chinese for a British guy 

Translation?


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

cts_casemod said:


> You're talking Chinese for a British guy
> 
> Translation?



http://www.epa.ohio.gov/dapc/echeck/whyecheck/ohio_echeck.aspx


----------

